
Ask HN: Simple PHP and MySQL CRUD to base your next project on? - bkfh
I have been looking for quite some time for a simple tool or framework that allows me to spin up a public web CRUD app with APIs, Google account auth, edit database &amp; logic via web editor.<p>Preferrably based on PHP and MySQL. Is anyone aware such a tool or similar framework?
======
codegeek
Go with Laravel framework. Great documentation, community, ecosystem,
tutorials such as laracasts.com and tooling like forge for deployment. You can
setup a CRUD application super fast. It also comes built in with vuejs
frontend even though you can easily swap with another one like react etc. Go
for it.

------
r_singh
Pretty sure Laravel, Zend or Symphony can help with all that you're looking
for.

~~~
rocketpastsix
Zend is now Laminas, just for clarification.

------
karmakaze
I did a fairly broad and deep investigation into PHP frameworks a number of
years ago and the best framework I found was Yii[0]. It had scaffolding
generators and was very well designed for both database and caching
performance while still being relative easy to use. It even generates command-
line tasks so you can use the framework for one-off or recurring jobs. There's
a pretty big ecosystem now with many plugin style libraries.

[0] [https://www.yiiframework.com/](https://www.yiiframework.com/)

Edit: TL;DR - it's made the way I would have made a framework which is a rare
find.

------
bkfh
Amazing, thanks for all your comments!

------
alt_f4
CakePHP is awesome for that.

